# Best Foods for Betta?



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

I just got a male Betta today, from walmart of all places, and put him in my lightly filtrated 10gallon tank. He currently shares the tank with 2 african dwarf frogs, 1 bamboo shrimp and a malasyian trumpet snail. So far they all seem to get along but I get worried when sometimes the Betta (Billy) makes a b-line right at the shrimp. He ignored both frogs and, so far, the snail.

I fed him some bloodworms which he happily ate. I also put some tubifex in, trying to feed the frogs, and he ate that too. I dropped some tadpole bites, again trying to feed the frogs, and he swam and ate a couple of them when they were sinking...

Anyway, what's the best foods for these guys? I didn't think they liked tubifex but Billy tore it up. The frogs, I love them but they're stupid and slow, I hope won't be trouble to feed with Billy around... so far Billy won't go to the bottom of the tank to eat. Do they mostly eat from the surface?

Thanks!


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

yes bettas are supposed to be surface feeders.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

to feed the frogs try lowering them food via a turkey baster


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

fishboy said:


> to feed the frogs try lowering them food via a turkey baster


 If it becomes a problem, I may have too. They're pretty dumb little guys though... I dropped the food just about right on top of one of them as he was looking for food. He missed it, but later the other found it and ate it. Usually the shrimp beats them to the food but it can only really eat 1 pellet and leaves the others, which the frogs eventually find and eat...


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I have a two new ADFs but theyre not eating the amphibian pellets i feed them. They live in an aquarium with some tetras pls help

thx in advance


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

*sigh* did you try worms or pieses of veggies or seaweed?


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

seaweed as in the dried stuff for human consumption? And yes ill try worms but what type of veggie, zuchinni?


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

i tried worms with a turkey baster today... live tubifex squirted with a turkey baster. they refused it.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

no! one frog died today and my crayfish ate the carcass.... What should I feed them if they also have refused seaweed?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

You have frogs, a crayfish and tetras together? Sounds risky to me. They may eat pieces of chopped up earthworm from the bait shop, or possibly some live larvae. Could try daphnia if they just absolutely refuse to eat, but it can introduce unwanted species into the tank.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

my cray is half an inch... I'm planning to trade it at my LFS for a smaller one each time my crays outgrow the tank.


----------

